

Ask HN: Creating Niche Web/Mobile Ad Network - calebhicks

I've identified an opportunity in creating an ad network for a niche market.<p>I have the connections with both advertisers and content publishers (blogs, mobile apps, etc) to really try and make a go of it.<p>What tools are there to manage such a network? Ideally, I'd be looking for a solution that allows me to sell ads within our network, and have content publishers easily display those ads.<p>Any help would be hugely appreciated.
======
jyu
I think what you want is ad serving technology. For most ad networks, the
technology for serving ads is their secret sauce, because after that it's
about having sales people contact advertisers and publishers.

Try to shop around different ad servers first and get a bunch of demos. OpenX,
Zedo, AdJuggler are all decent for someone just starting out. Then, as you
find it is indeed a viable business for you, then you can take your
experiences with existing ad serving technology and build your own custom one.

